# Wall Bracket For 19 Inch Flat Panel T.v.



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

I found this online at walmart.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?...uct_id=10056416

In reading the reviews, one person said that he bought this to put in his rv. But said not to leave the tv on the bracket while traveling. I know that alot of you have put your t.v.'s on these brackets. Do you take the t.v. off when you travel?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I plan to remove the tv from the bracket when I travel and leave it on the queen bed under the covers.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I know this has been talked about before. I think with the larger/heavier swivel mounted LCD's most people end up removing them.

We remove ours during travel and store it on the floor. Just another thing on the check list when setting and breaking camp.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Although I don't use a wall mounted bracket. Mine is a base mount to a cabinet. (This one: TV Mount). Only mine is standing up instead of hanging down. I leave my TV (this one: LCD/DVD Combo) in place when I travel. So far so good.

The main thing I would suggest is that it is mounted secure. I had no "backing blocks" in the wall to mount it to. I was given the option of putting a board across two studs and mounting the bracket to the board, but didn't want an ugly board on the wall.

Wall brackets also have all the weight out on the end, so bumps and bounces will put more stress on the screws/bolts.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We leave it connected - no problems yet.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We have a 15 inch. We always take it off and lay it in the slide out bed. It comes off very easily and figure it gets a little bit of a cushioned ride on the bed.


----------



## rubenhank (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 22" with DVD. It is very light, but always take the TV down. It is mounted on an arm on my door frame. The arm is folded up and stays there permanent.

Just tonight, I have finally ordered two of the HP quick release kits. I take the TV to my garage when not in the RV. This will allow me to "pop" it onto the RV when I reach our destination and then quickly disconnect when we leave. When I get home I just "pop" it on the arm there.

Check out the link

I will let you know how it works, when I get them in.

Take Care - Chris


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we have only had our camper for a few months, but we have lived in it non stop since feb 15th, and traveled from NY to Fl thru TX, up into AZ and now UT---lotsa miles and lotsa bumps. We took delivery with the tv mounted from the factory, and have never given thought to taking it down---haven't had an issue---but who knows?!?! lol


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

We remove ours from the bracket when we are underway. We wrap it in a towel and stow it on the floor.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I took our LCD TV and wall mount bracket that came with our 31RQS and mounted it on the wall in our bedroom. We use a 26" Flat Panel LCD TV in our bedroom and decided instead of buying a new $3-400 TV for the camper just take it in and out of the bedroom when we are camping. As far as the mount in the bedroom I won't leave it mounted when traveling. I just don't trust the mount or stud to hold the TV while in transit. I put both TV's under the covers on the bed.


----------

